# Crooked Auger Housing - YT 624



## ShedLife

Hey folks,

I purchased a 624 new last fall and only used it a handful of times last winter. One of the first things I noticed was that the auger housing was not level with the ground. I was having some health issues at the time and didn't want to mess with it and then kind of forgot about it over the summer. I just pulled it out for the fall to get it up and running and decided to take some pics of the issue. The blower is on level ground and sits way higher on one side. Last year I just adjusted the skid down more on the lower side to ensure I wouldn't scrape too much, but I found it would pull to the lower side. Obviously it's also wearing that skid out much faster than the other side.

Anyone else experience this? Thoughts on if this can be fixed? 

I'm thinking about contacting the dealer I purchased from to see what they say.

Thanks!





































Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneacer

If you have tires, your air pressure will effect bucket position. Axle bearings for drive shaft(s) will also effect bucket position. If its a track machine, There is probably an adjustment possibly, check your manual. I don't own a track unit.

If indeed you have it on a level surface, and can not get a level plane on the cutting edge by adjustments, and it is under warranty, I would certainly have the shop fix it.


----------



## ShedLife

oneacer said:


> If you have tires, your air pressure will effect bucket position. Axle bearings for drive shaft(s) will also effect bucket position. If its a track machine, There is probably an adjustment possibly, check your manual. I don't own a track unit.
> 
> If indeed you have it on a level surface, and can not get a level plane on the cutting edge by adjustments, and it is under warranty, I would certainly have the shop fix it.


Thanks. It is a tracked unit and it's definitely off level as I have tried it on several different spots and you can also see it by eyeballing it. I looked through the owners manual and didn't see anything but I'll see if there is a service manual around.

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Have you checked to see that the scraper bars edge is running parallel to the bottom of the housing and it's not the scraper bar that's misadjusted?
Is there a way to loosen and then retighten the bolts that attach the auger housing to the transmission ? I've read about housings on other machines being cocked due to improper assembly.

.


----------



## ShedLife

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Have you checked to see that the scraper bars edge is running parallel to the bottom of the housing and it's not the scraper bar that's misadjusted?
> Is there a way to loosen and then retighten the bolts that attach the auger housing to the transmission ? I've read about housings on other machines being cocked due to improper assembly.
> 
> .


The scraper bar is parallel for certain. When I put a level on the top of the auger housing it shows that it's not level. And when I adjust the auger housing with the handle (you can raise and lower the housing with a pneumatic shock) to max down, the machine is almost wobbly because it forms a triangle as one side doesn't touch down. I can't see where there is adjustment but I have to look some more.

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh

have you tries loosening all the bolts that attach the housing to bed frame and squaring it. had the same problem recently with a honda 928.


----------



## ShedLife

orangputeh said:


> have you tries loosening all the bolts that attach the housing to bed frame and squaring it. had the same problem recently with a honda 928.


I can't really see where to loosen them off. I'll find the service manual to try and see if it's possible.

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## leonz

Call your dealer and ask if the auger housing can be adjusted 
and how its done or have them pick it up as the service manuals 
are.......................... $75.00 Canadian and not on the internet.

They may have gone up in price now after 4 years.


----------



## orangputeh

ShedLife said:


> I can't really see where to loosen them off. I'll find the service manual to try and see if it's possible.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


of course it is possible. the bucket doesnt have to be removed. just loosened and squared off. looking at your picture it doesnt need much.on a Honda there is 10bolts that connect the buckettothe main frame. you have to remove belt cover to get to 2 of them.

Not sure on Yammies.Never worked on them. rare animalin these parts.

goodluck 
IOOH.


----------



## Zavie

624 Yamaha 
This video shows the bucket completely removed


----------



## ShedLife

orangputeh said:


> of course it is possible. the bucket doesnt have to be removed. just loosened and squared off. looking at your picture it doesnt need much.on a Honda there is 10bolts that connect the buckettothe main frame. you have to remove belt cover to get to 2 of them.
> 
> Not sure on Yammies.Never worked on them. rare animalin these parts.
> 
> goodluck
> IOOH.


Thanks. It looks like 10 bolts but it's square into a square as you can see from these screen shots. Don't think there is much for play for adjusting here....

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShedLife

Zavie said:


> 624 Yamaha
> This video shows the bucket completely removed


Thanks! That's a great help. Now if I could speak French I'd have watched it beginning to end! Got a couple great screenshots of the set up.

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny G1

Just finished changing turn motor on a HS928 and had to change auger belt when we had it apart, if anything like the Honda there is no play in the square frame so I wouldn't know where to start to square it up unless the bucket is not square to the frame?????


----------



## deezlfan

Shedlife,

The last two pictures you posted show a *supposed* square on the back side of the bucket and two *supposed* parallel sides on the tractor. With the slots at the top it appears there is potential for alignment to be adjusted by loosening the bolts and shifting things around a bit. 

If that doesn't allow the bucket to sit flat, seems your next step would have to be to split your machine and take accurate measurements to ensure the squareness of the bucket and the parallelism of the tractor side plates. While it may look square, it may be an optical illusion. Remember applying force to one corner of a square results in a parallelogram.

I would also inspect for evidence that the machine may have been dropped during shipment.


----------



## orangputeh

deezlfan said:


> Shedlife,
> 
> The last two pictures you posted show a *supposed* square on the back side of the bucket and two *supposed* parallel sides on the tractor. With the slots at the top it appears there is potential for alignment to be adjusted by loosening the bolts and shifting things around a bit.
> 
> If that doesn't allow the bucket to sit flat, seems your next step would have to be to split your machine and take accurate measurements to ensure the squareness of the bucket and the parallelism of the tractor side plates. While it may look square, it may be an optical illusion. Remember applying force to one corner of a square results in a parallelogram.
> 
> I would also inspect for evidence that the machine may have been dropped during shipment.


I said the same thing. I recall that @tabora had this same issue with a new Honda . @ST1100A told us this was a manufacturing defect and Honda had to replace buckets.

I was hoping that all you had to do was loosen bolts and shift a little. I know it is very little wiggle room but it may be enough to square it. It is possible that the engine bed was tweeked in shipment, With the bucket off maybe the owner can check the square by measuring diagonally the corners . The measurement should be exactly the same.

Like I said, I havent worked on Yamahas but there are many similarities with Honda. A honda engine bed can actually be adjusted because the sides are bolted together.. Havent tried that yet.

This subject is interesting because we are having the same problem with a Honda HS928. I believe the issue with mine is the 10bolts that attach the bucket. The reason being is the owner has had it for 15 years and never had the problem before I removed the bucket to do some welding. However I havent had the chance to go to his house to try anything yet.


----------



## RC20

I would just make the scraper even with the ground and not worry about it.


----------



## ST1100A

The Yamaha and Honda auger housings were all made by the same company in Canada.
The "Square" mounting flange were made square at assembly, the problem Honda had was when they went to weld the "Mounting Square" flange to the back of impeller part of the auger housing, the mounting square flange was not lined up "Square" with the auger housing. It was on a slight "Tilt" causing the problem you showed in your pictures. The auger housing was tilted a little bit lower on one side and higher on the other side.
Honda had a service bulletin about it. Some people were able to loosen the mounting bolts and it would "Settle" and straighten itself out level. Some people had to enlarge the holes drilled into the tractor frame so they could move/tilt/shift the auger housing a bit. If it was out too much, Honda had to replace the auger housing with a new improved one under warranty. That was back in the mid 90's when they had that problem.


----------



## ShedLife

RC20 said:


> I would just make the scraper even with the ground and not worry about it.


Thank you. The problem is that it is sitting heavier on one side and causes the machine to pull to the left. It also causes the left side skid to wear out faster.

Ultimately the machine is less than a year old and I feel like it should sit level.

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh

ShedLife said:


> Thank you. The problem is that it is sitting heavier on one side and causes the machine to pull to the left. It also causes the left side skid to wear out faster.
> 
> Ultimately the machine is less than a year old and I feel like it should sit level.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


when i tried to fix an owners cockeyed housing, i tried just leveling the scraper bar and readjusting the skids but that did not help. It kept pulling to the right.

very frustrating. eventually , was lucky that by loosening all 10 bolts and resetting the housing I was able to fix.It was only a quarter inch off on opposite diagonals but added up that is 1/2 inch off square. made a HUGE difference.

Not sure what you can do if you have tried resetting the bucket. I understand what you are going thru. worked 3 hours on this Honda and didnt even remove bucket. 

did you measure between the diagonals on the engine bed to see how off it is? wondering if it is possible to loosen engine bed bolts and get it back into square. I have a Honda in garage right now with bucket off and can maybe play with it that way to see if i can adjust that square. 

On a Honda you have the top of engine mounting frame and 2 sides bolted on so it seems feasible.


----------



## Ziggy65

ShedLife said:


> Thank you. The problem is that it is sitting heavier on one side and causes the machine to pull to the left. It also causes the left side skid to wear out faster.
> 
> Ultimately the machine is less than a year old and I feel like it should sit level.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


Take it back to the dealer and demand they fix or replace the machine. I am usually not one who would go back to the dealer if I can fix or adjust it quite easily, but for the price of a new Yamaha, this issue is not acceptable.


----------



## ShedLife

Ziggy65 said:


> Take it back to the dealer and demand they fix or replace the machine. I am usually not one who would go back to the dealer if I can fix or adjust it quite easily, but for the price of a new Yamaha, this issue is not acceptable.


Yes I agree. I have emailed the dealer to see what they say. It cost me $3000 CAD and I went with Yamaha as they make an excellent product. I paid about triple the price of a cheap Chinese piece of garbage machine so It's unfortunate that this one is a little off.

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShedLife

orangputeh said:


> when i tried to fix an owners cockeyed housing, i tried just leveling the scraper bar and readjusting the skids but that did not help. It kept pulling to the right.
> 
> very frustrating. eventually , was lucky that by loosening all 10 bolts and resetting the housing I was able to fix.It was only a quarter inch off on opposite diagonals but added up that is 1/2 inch off square. made a HUGE difference.
> 
> Not sure what you can do if you have tried resetting the bucket. I understand what you are going thru. worked 3 hours on this Honda and didnt even remove bucket.
> 
> did you measure between the diagonals on the engine bed to see how off it is? wondering if it is possible to loosen engine bed bolts and get it back into square. I have a Honda in garage right now with bucket off and can maybe play with it that way to see if i can adjust that square.
> 
> On a Honda you have the top of engine mounting frame and 2 sides bolted on so it seems feasible.


I don't want to start disassembling anything too much as it would just be ammo for Yamaha to tell me I made the issue.

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziggy65

ShedLife said:


> Yes I agree. I have emailed the dealer to see what they say. It cost me $3000 CAD and I went with Yamaha as they make an excellent product. I paid about triple the price of a cheap Chinese piece of garbage machine so It's unfortunate that this one is a little off.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


I would go visit the dealer, or at least call them. 
I find you get better and faster results if you are in front of them, or at least talking over the phone.


----------



## leonz

Any news from your dealer about that beautiful snowblower yet????


----------



## RC20

Looking back on the years of the YS, I would consider getting wheels on it and get rid of the skids, that should solve the left pull issue as well.

Skids have always been a bit of a pain with digging in. 

I have bearings on mine, still need to pull the skids or move the bearing to the skids. 

I assume I have a left bias as well, one skid wore out (20 years) the other ok, but they both grab from time to time.


----------



## ShedLife

leonz said:


> Any news from your dealer about that beautiful snowblower yet????


Just saw this. They said they suspected it was just misaligned scraper or skids. I assured them it isn't the case. I plan to bring it in to them but COVID restrictions have prevented me from travelling to the dealer. 

I loosened all the auger to body bolts to see if it would straighten up but it didn't work. I think something was welded a little off from the factory.

For now I have the scraper bar angled from one side to the other to give me a straight edge to work with but I don't thing that will prevent the left skid from wearing faster or the pulling to the left.

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh

ShedLife said:


> Just saw this. They said they suspected it was just misaligned scraper or skids. I assured them it isn't the case. I plan to bring it in to them but COVID restrictions have prevented me from travelling to the dealer.
> 
> I loosened all the auger to body bolts to see if it would straighten up but it didn't work. I think something was welded a little off from the factory.
> 
> For now I have the scraper bar angled from one side to the other to give me a straight edge to work with but I don't thing that will prevent the left skid from wearing faster or the pulling to the left.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


sorry to hear this. After working 3 hours on a Honda HS928 I was able to reposition the housing to engine bed. I think mentioned in previous post here. It was about just a quarter inch too low. After I lifted bottom and tightened bolts , tried it and it worked almost perfect.

Iunderstand this is not the issue with your Yammie. Hope the dealer can help. I think they are trying to BS you since you already tried evreything else.


----------



## ShedLife

orangputeh said:


> sorry to hear this. After working 3 hours on a Honda HS928 I was able to reposition the housing to engine bed. I think mentioned in previous post here. It was about just a quarter inch too low. After I lifted bottom and tightened bolts , tried it and it worked almost perfect.
> 
> Iunderstand this is not the issue with your Yammie. Hope the dealer can help. I think they are trying to BS you since you already tried evreything else.


The dealership is good actually. They are just 1.5 hours drive away (I travelled to save $$$$ as they had the best deal). I don't think they are trying to cheat me at all. It's just they probably normally deal with people who don't have any mechanical abilities at all, and I can see how someone with a misaligned scraper or skids could feel it being off. Then again, a "normal" person probably would have never notice the issue in the first place 

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## leonz

Its got to go back as the scraper needs to be above the surface you are clearing to leave enough snow to aid in traction for a pedestrian or snow tires. Short of leveling the skids from side to side for now you do not have many options as the steel in the cross auger housing is way off and they should never have let that happen before you took possession of it.


----------



## ShedLife

Just a little update. I had time to get a little deeper into loosening the auger housing. I took everything joining the body to the auger housing off and loosened everything I could. I put as much pressure as I could on the housing by lifting the rear by the handle bars and engaging the pneumatic shock to keep the pressure. Tightened everything back down. There's definitely an improvement and my level showed the housing much more level but I still have a small gap on the right side. I'm not sure if it's worth going to the dealer or not at this point and I'm going to do a test run today when I get a chance to see if it's still pulling slightly left when it's at the lowest level (I absolutely love the adjustable auger housing height as I have pavement, grass, and beach gravel areas to blow.)























Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## leonz

Hello shedlife,

You need to order the rear skids as soon as possible as that is the issue.

The skid set part numbers is:


SKU-SKIDK-IT-00

$80.00

Once you get the skids mounted you can loosen the 2 bolts on each side and then it should be level if the floor is level.


----------



## Nickdatech

ShedLife said:


> Just a little update. I had time to get a little deeper into loosening the auger housing. I took everything joining the body to the auger housing off and loosened everything I could. I put as much pressure as I could on the housing by lifting the rear by the handle bars and engaging the pneumatic shock to keep the pressure. Tightened everything back down. There's definitely an improvement and my level showed the housing much more level but I still have a small gap on the right side. I'm not sure if it's worth going to the dealer or not at this point and I'm going to do a test run today when I get a chance to see if it's still pulling slightly left when it's at the lowest level (I absolutely love the adjustable auger housing height as I have pavement, grass, and beach gravel areas to blow.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


Honestly for maybe 1degree off I'd leave as is. Besides on a 24 inch bucket the gap should be at a minimum so not much there, and since put in some time and elbow grease in the machine that makes it yours. That's just my process thought and opinion. If i put in some time in making something better that wasn't right from the factory and make it better and nothing major is off, im keeping it.


----------



## leonz

He needs the rear skids though to cancel out what he is dealing with and nearly eliminating the side to side angle difference as he is clearing multiple surfaces so he can leave the scraper fully retracted.


----------



## Nickdatech

leonz said:


> Hello shedlife,
> 
> You need to order the rear skids as soon as possible as that is the issue.
> 
> The skid set part numbers is:
> 
> 
> SKU-SKIDK-IT-00
> 
> $80.00
> 
> Once you get the skids mounted you can loosen the 2 bolts on each side and then it should be level if the floor is level.


I sure he already has them, he just took them off to do his ajustement once the auger housing was loosen.


----------



## ShedLife

leonz said:


> Hello shedlife,
> 
> You need to order the rear skids as soon as possible as that is the issue.
> 
> The skid set part numbers is:
> 
> 
> SKU-SKIDK-IT-00
> 
> $80.00
> 
> Once you get the skids mounted you can loosen the 2 bolts on each side and then it should be level if the floor is level.


I have the skids! I took them off for levelling.

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShedLife

Nickdatech said:


> Honestly for maybe 1degree off I'd leave as is. Besides on a 24 inch bucket the gap should be at a minimum so not much there, and since put in some time and elbow grease in the machine that makes it yours. That's just my process thought and opinion. If i put in some time in making something better that wasn't right from the factory and make it better and nothing major is off, im keeping it.


Yeah, Im going to test it out on the driveway today and see if it's still pulling left when I go into full "dig" mode. That's when I pull the shock release, lift the rear of the machine up and then lock the shock. That creates a tight scrape on smooth asphalt and clears right to the pavement.

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickdatech

ShedLife said:


> Yeah, Im going to test it out on the driveway today and see if it's still pulling left when I go into full "dig" mode. That's when I pull the shock release, lift the rear of the machine up and then lock the shock. That creates a tight scrape on smooth asphalt and clears right to the pavement.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


Ok please let me know as i think i might have the same issue as u. The thing with me is i dont have any good level ground in my garage and outside its too cold and snowy to do any work. Post more pictures if u can to see the difference in before/after comparaison.


----------



## leonz

OK, now as I forgot this tidbit whoopsie 😰,

You can just adjust the skids by sliding them up or down to work correctly and leave the scraper bar alone and not worry about it. 

Going from memory here: and a dealer video showing how to do this;
Once you have the four bolts loose on the side-2 on each side you can level the cross auger housing and then tighten the skids back up leaving the scraper bar tight to the base of the cross auger housing and viola its ready to work. I think that's right now.


----------



## ShedLife

Nickdatech said:


> Ok please let me know as i think i might have the same issue as u. The thing with me is i dont have any good level ground in my garage and outside its too cold and snowy to do any work. Post more pictures if u can to see the difference in before/after comparaison.


You mean you think your auger housing isn't level either? Can you snap some pics for reference? Mine was higher on the right side (right side when operating the machine).

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickdatech

ShedLife said:


> You mean you think your auger housing isn't level either? Can you snap some pics for reference? Mine was higher on the right side (right side when operating the machine).
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


Yes I suspect it is as it looks off by 1/4 inch even when i adjusted the skid shoes. But then again im doing this in garage in a spot where is the most level i have but will have to wait til spring to check it properly outside and do adjustments if need. Honestly im not to worry about it if i can fix it or make it better. Besides since the machine is brand new its under warranty. As long as the machine performs great im not to worry about it.


----------



## Nickdatech

leonz said:


> OK, now as I forgot this tidbit whoopsie 😰,
> 
> You can just adjust the skids by sliding them up or down to work correctly and leave the scraper bar alone and not worry about it.
> 
> Going from memory here: and a dealer video showing how to do this;
> Once you have the four bolts loose on the side-2 on each side you can level the cross auger housing and then tighten the skids back up leaving the scraper bar tight to the base of the cross auger housing and viola its ready to work. I think that's right now.


It doesn't matter if he adjusted the skid shoes, if the bucket is crooked it will stay crooked.


----------



## ShedLife

Ok for anyone wondering, I still haven't taken the machine to the dealerni purchased from. However I was at the local dealer today and they had two 624s on the floor. A Chinese built one, and a 2020 Japanese built one. The Japanese machine looked to have a deeper blue color paint but otherwise they were exactly the same and the auger housing on BOTH were off kilter a little like mine is.

This make me think I am being a little too particular about the auger housing on my machine as all three of these that I have seen in person have this "issue". 

Here's a pic of one of the machines at the dealer.























Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## leonz

I guess that both you and nickdatek are a victim of a bad sheet metal brake measurement 
in the blueprints then so foo on me and my suggestions.


----------



## ShedLife

leonz said:


> I guess that both you and nickdatek are a victim of a bad sheet metal brake measurement
> in the blueprints then so foo on me and my suggestions.


Looks that way! I figure if it was a widespread complaint that Yamaha would have to do something about it but apparently it's not something people behave complained about too much. Probably doesn't help that there are only a handful of these machines around North America. I did notice the sticker price is $3199 plus freight/PDI and Tax (15%). That is a hell of a lot of cash.

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## leonz

I still want its bigger brother though!!


----------



## ShedLife

leonz said:


> I still want its bigger brother though!!


I haven't seen one in the wild but I live where we don't get a tonne of winter. When we do get it, it's generally heavy wet and gross. My home has a large driveway where I have to blow the snow out the driveway, then over onto the lawn. I literally have to double blow my snow.

I don't see anyone here ever needing the big machine but I would love to try one.

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## leonz

Hello Shedlife,

You should purchase a couple cans of Fluid Film in the Aerosol can and you can double your casting distance especially when dealing with the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER.


----------



## ShedLife

leonz said:


> Hello Shedlife,
> 
> You should purchase a couple cans of Fluid Film in the Aerosol can and you can double your casting distance especially when dealing with the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER.


I like fluid film , but I mostly use a product called ACF-50 actually. There's also this which reminds me of National Lampoons Christmas Vacation



https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/dupont-teflon-snow-ice-repellant-284-g-0381117p.html



Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## leonz

The snow anti stick sprays have toxic chemicals in them. Just be sure to wear a good N95 mask when you use them.

Fluid film uses lanolin from sheep's wool and the propellant they use is non toxic.


----------



## Nickdatech

ShedLife said:


> Ok for anyone wondering, I still haven't taken the machine to the dealerni purchased from. However I was at the local dealer today and they had two 624s on the floor. A Chinese built one, and a 2020 Japanese built one. The Japanese machine looked to have a deeper blue color paint but otherwise they were exactly the same and the auger housing on BOTH were off kilter a little like mine is.
> 
> This make me think I am being a little too particular about the auger housing on my machine as all three of these that I have seen in person have this "issue".
> 
> Here's a pic of one of the machines at the dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


I find it extremely odd that they would be crooked of the factory, especially the Japan built machines like mine. I will do some disassembly in the off season to see what gives! I've had used mtd, cub cadet and 2 new ariens, one deluxe 24 and platinum 24 sho and never had a crooked housing before. That's why i find it very odd that we now have 4 confirmed crooked machines. I wonder if @lucgallant's 624 has a crooked housing?


----------



## leonz

I agree with you Nick, 

He has some close up shots of his beautiful snow mule in his Yamaha 624 maintenance videos and 
his cross auger housing appears to be straight across with no slope along the cutting edge.

His videos are very well done way and go into extreme amounts of detail which something 
I enjoy very much as a retired mining equipment mechanic.


----------



## ShedLife

Nickdatech said:


> I find it extremely odd that they would be crooked of the factory, especially the Japan built machines like mine. I will do some disassembly in the off season to see what gives! I've had used mtd, cub cadet and 2 new ariens, one deluxe 24 and platinum 24 sho and never had a crooked housing before. That's why i find it very odd that we now have 4 confirmed crooked machines. I wonder if @lucgallant's 624 has a crooked housing?


I read one other guy on here that mentioned his was the same as well. I also spent some time trying to level it out myself and honestly it made very little difference. Chinese built or Japan built, I assume Yamaha quality control is involved. Plus they cost the exact same for retail price.

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickdatech

ShedLife said:


> I read one other guy on here that mentioned his was the same as well. I also spent some time trying to level it out myself and honestly it made very little difference. Chinese built or Japan built, I assume Yamaha quality control is involved. Plus they cost the exact same for retail price.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


I'm wondering now if this is not deliberate? I adjusted the scraper so its even and today we were blessed with 15 inches of very we snow. The Yammy took it like a champ, alot better than the 1st wet snow. Eod was 30 inches high. However i did notice that eod excluded, when doing a pass at half bucket or so for the left side, it pull to the left and when do a pass with a half bucket or so from the right side it goes perfectly straight. When the scraper bar was off kilt 1/4" from side to side, it never pulled either way..... Now being from the Master Tech World and needed to understand everything, i have trouble making any sense of this.


----------



## ShedLife

Nickdatech said:


> I'm wondering now if this is not deliberate? I adjusted the scraper so its even and today we were blessed with 15 inches of very we snow. The Yammy took it like a champ, alot better than the 1st wet snow. Eod was 30 inches high. However i did notice that eod excluded, when doing a pass at half bucket or so for the left side, it pull to the left and when do a pass with a half bucket or so from the right side it goes perfectly straight. When the scraper bar was off kilt 1/4" from side to side, it never pulled either way..... Now being from the Master Tech World and needed to understand everything, i have trouble making any sense of this.


Interesting. What would be the purpose of them making it deliberate I wonder? I have been trying different scraper adjustments with mine too and it's only really a big issue if I have the pneumatic shock locked down quite a bit so the front end digs more so I can get right down to the pavement (does that make sense?). I don't know how close you are to your local dealer but I would love to see if any units are the same (I'm better they are).

I will still being mine to the dealer purchased from when I get a chance but I think in the end I'll just have to move on.

We got 50+ mm of rain last night with 90 km winds. No need for the little yammie today. Better off with a mop and bucket! Hahahaha.

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShedLife

...


----------



## Spyle

Well guys, I have to admit, your crooked housing is not particular to the Yammys, Hondas have that too on the newer models. There are a ton of owners reporting that problem, me included on my HSS1332ACTD. For the Hondas, loosening the 10 bolts that retain the housing to the chassis, readjust the housing and then retightening the bolts solved the problem on my side and a lot of others. Eventough the housing doesn't seem to budge when the bolts are loosen, by gently forcing it to the level position and then retightening the bolts does the trick. Maybe it is something similar on your blowers as well. My 2 cents


----------



## ShedLife

Spyle said:


> Well guys, I have to admit, your crooked housing is not particular to the Yammys, Hondas have that too on the newer models. There are a ton of owners reporting that problem, me included on my HSS1332ACTD. For the Hondas, loosening the 10 bolts that retain the housing to the chassis, readjust the housing and then retightening the bolts solved the problem on my side and a lot of others. Eventough the housing doesn't seem to budge when the bolts are loosen, by gently forcing it to the level position and then retightening the bolts does the trick. Maybe it is something similar on your blowers as well. My 2 cents


Thanks for the input from the red side! I actually tore my machine down, loosened everything and tried to level er' out to no avail. The only other thing I could think to do would be to ream out the holes a little to allow more adjustment but I ain't intending to do that while the machine is still under warranty. I'll leave that up to one of the other guys here to do first hahaha!

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickdatech

ShedLife said:


> Thanks for the input from the red side! I actually tore my machine down, loosened everything and tried to level er' out to no avail. The only other thing I could think to do would be to ream out the holes a little to allow more adjustment but I ain't intending to do that while the machine is still under warranty. I'll leave that up to one of the other guys here to do first hahaha!
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


Yeah i definitely wouldn't go that route, now im even more intrigued because of the hondas have that same issue! I will go at my dealer this week and see the other machines to see if its the same. I will talk to the service manager as well to see if they are aware of this and if its not deliberate, what is the fix. Ill keep u posted!

Ps. Im not sure where u live but i think that 50mm of rain we got it in snow! 🌨 Lucky me!


----------



## ShedLife

Nickdatech said:


> Yeah i definitely wouldn't go that route, now im even more intrigued because of the hondas have that same issue! I will go at my dealer this week and see the other machines to see if its the same. I will talk to the service manager as well to see if they are aware of this and if its not deliberate, what is the fix. Ill keep u posted!
> 
> Ps. Im not sure where u live but i think that 50mm of rain we got it in snow!  Lucky me!


I'm in Halifax so yes, the same system most likely. We had hurricane Teddy last fall and it was not as bad as what we got last night. I didn't sleep cause I thought the roof was gonna blow off and the rain sounded like rocks hitting the roof and siding.

I'm going to go to the local Honda dealership and have a look tomorrow. I need oil for my motorcycle anyhow so will report back.

The Yamaha dealer thought I was nuts crawling on all fours looking at the 624s.

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## tadawson

leonz said:


> The snow anti stick sprays have toxic chemicals in them. Just be sure to wear a good N95 mask when you use them.
> 
> Fluid film uses lanolin from sheep's wool and the propellant they use is non toxic.


N95 does nothing for chemical vapor - they are purely particulate filters . . .


----------



## leonz

I fully understand and know that, I mentioned the N95 mask out of 
habit as they are easier to obtain-at least they were until
last February.

I should have said just be sure to spray that stuff outside the garage 
in the open air on your snow blower.


----------



## leonz

As far as the off kilter auger housings, the usual and customary method of 
surgery is to use round bastard file to elongate the base of the bolt holes to
allow the rotate the auger housing a few degrees to true horizontal.


----------



## ShedLife

leonz said:


> As far as the off kilter auger housings, the usual and customary method of
> surgery is to use round bastard file to elongate the base of the bolt holes to
> allow the rotate the auger housing a few degrees to true horizontal.


That's the next step. But it ain't happening while the machine is under warranty!

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooskie

ShedLife said:


> I like fluid film , but I mostly use a product called ACF-50 actually. There's also this which reminds me of National Lampoons Christmas Vacation
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/dupont-teflon-snow-ice-repellant-284-g-0381117p.html
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


One thing evident at a glance: Fluid Film is much safer to everything than that DuPont product is! Sort of a shock to the commonly held USA notion that Canadians are more sensitive to the environment than the folks down south.


----------



## Rooskie

leonz said:


> The snow anti stick sprays have toxic chemicals in them. Just be sure to wear a good N95 mask when you use them.
> 
> Fluid film uses lanolin from sheep's wool and the propellant they use is non toxic.


An N95 is worthless for that application. As there is a petroleum content to that, you'll need a P rating. And because of the propellant, you should have a 100 rating. P100 filter.


----------



## leonz

If we could buy them it would be great, but every time I check with Gemplers or Mcmaster Carr they are out of stock.


----------



## ShedLife

So I passed by another Yamaha Dealer today and stopped in. They had a 624 (Japanese built) on the floor, the the auger housing was also crooked on this one. It didn't seem as bad as the others but it was off kilter in the same direction with the right side being higher than the left.

They also had the biggest Yamaha on the floor. This thing was absolutely massive and very intimidating looking. It could have eaten the 624 as a snack. Can't see how anyone around my area would ever need something that big.

The dealership also said that all the Yamaha blowers are built to handle commercial use (even the 624).
















Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziggy65

The big blue monster looks like it means business 😈 

Did this dealer have any comments about the crooked auger housing on the 624's


----------



## ShedLife

Ziggy65 said:


> The big blue monster looks like it means business
> 
> Did this dealer have any comments about the crooked auger housing on the 624's


Honestly, that big blower was like nothing I've ever seen. It was almost as big as a car!

I didn't mention the auger housing issue to them as they were busy with customers and I didn't want to waste anyone's time. I'll be contacting my dealer to let them know I've seen other blowers with this same issue to see if they can ask Yamaha if it's a known issue.

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickdatech

ShedLife said:


> Honestly, that big blower was like nothing I've ever seen. It was almost as big as a car!
> 
> I didn't mention the auger housing issue to them as they were busy with customers and I didn't want to waste anyone's time. I'll be contacting my dealer to let them know I've seen other blowers with this same issue to see if they can ask Yamaha if it's a known issue.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


Euhmmmm..... Seems more and more like its a deliberate thing....


----------



## ShedLife

Nickdatech said:


> Euhmmmm..... Seems more and more like its a deliberate thing....


Look at this ad on Kijiji for a brand new machine. It's clearly crooked on this one too.









Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------

